# Google analytics vs Anbieter Statistik



## Leola13 (2. November 2011)

Hai,

seid ein paar Monaten habe ich auf meiner Homepage Google analytics installiert, eingebunden oder wie auch immer man das nennt.

Nun zeigt mir die Auswertung vom Monat Oktober 117 Besuche mit verschiedensten Quellen, Zugriffen, Verweisen etc.

Die Statistik von meinem Anbieter (domainfactory) weist für diesen Zeitraum 1343 Besuche mit 447 verschiedenen IP Adressen und 16.164 Anfragen aus.

Das ist mit auch schon in den Monaten davor aufgefallen. Ich habe dies aber auf den Hinweis bei Google analytics geschoben, dass die Auswertungen "etwas Zeit" brauchen.


Liegt das evtl. daran, dass User Google analytics blocken ?

Wobei mir die Zahl von domainfactory sehr hoch erscheint.

Hat einer eine Idee wie zu so einer hohen Differenz kommt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2011)

Hallo!



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Liegt das evtl. daran, dass User Google analytics blocken ?


Dürfte wohl der Hauptgrund sein.
Schliesslich läuft GA clientseitig und kann so auch vom Client beeinflusst/geblockt werden.



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Wobei mir die Zahl von domainfactory sehr hoch erscheint.


Ich könnte wetten dass DF seine Statistiken aus den Serverlogs bezieht.
Da hat der User schon wesentlich weniger Einfluss drauf.
Er könnte z.b. die Browseridentifikation fälschen oder blocken, auch könnte er den Referrer unterdrücken.
Auch seine IP könnte er verschleiern.
Aber auf welche Seiten/Dateien er zugegriffen hat, hat er jedoch keinen Einfluss drauf.



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hat einer eine Idee wie zu so einer hohen Differenz kommt ?


S.o.
GA kann komplett unterbunden werden.
DF kann nur bedingt unterbunden bzw. verfälscht werden.

Traue keiner Statistik die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast. 
Sieht man ja (mal wieder) an der aktuellen Arbeitslosenstatistik.
Arbeitslose die in irgendwelche Maßnahmen gesteckt werden, zählen nicht mehr als arbeitslos und fallen somit aus der Statistik raus.
Sowas wird dem treudoofen Wähler dann als "Konjunkturaufschwung" oder ähnliches "verkauft".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## CPoly (2. November 2011)

Man sollte nicht unterschätzen, wie viele Suchmaschinen, Spider und Bots unterwegs sind, die allesamt nicht von GA gelistet werden.

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie oft alleine Google auf großen Seiten vorbei schaut.

https://github.com/blog/953-keeping-googlebot-happy-revisited


----------



## Score (3. November 2011)

Könntest auch das Analysetool Piwik probieren.
Ist meiner Meinung nach ganz gut.


----------



## Leola13 (6. November 2011)

Hai,

Danke schon mal.

@Score  Ist evtl. einen Test wert.


----------

